# Very simple and useless Marineland Penguin filter mods.



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

omg...that was such a fun read! Thanks for making my day....haha

Make your tank explode...lmao Did they really say that?


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Good idea on using the rubber bands. I've been doing my own HOB filter cartridges for years, but I always used fishing line. Rubber bands look much more fancy!

The eggcrate idea is also very good. I just used some extra sponge material I had laying around (clean of course), and cut to fit. 

Well done!! :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Very creative. I recently retro'd all my Tetra and Whisper HOB filters along that line. I got needle point canvas from the craft store, cut it to fit the groove or slot in the filters and sliced down one giant size filter sponge to fit behind the needle point canvas. The plastic keeps the sponge back from the front of the filter, forcing the water path through the sponge instead of over the top of it. When the water is passing over the top, it's time to clean the sponge.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Hipuks said:


> These two mods are for the Marineland Penguin 100, but I'm sure they would work with other filters too. I tried contacting Marineland about these mods, but they told me not using their cartridges results in the spontaneous explosion of your tanks and/or house.
> 
> I am not responsible for any exploding houses or tanks that may occur from these DIY projects.


ROFL!!

Nice DIY :thumbsup:


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

lol that was funny an usefull!!!! what did you do with the "bio fiber" that you put in front


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Technically, I think 'square' can be a unit, as in resistivity, as measured in ohms per square.


From http://www.unc.edu/~rowlett/units/dictO.html:



> ohm per square
> a unit of resistivity for surface films and other materials whose thicknesses are considered to be negligible. The resistivity of a very thin conductor is defined to be its resistance (in ohms) multiplied by its width and divided by its length. If the conductor is square in shape, then its length and width are the same and its resistivity is numerically equal to the resistance of the square, which is actually the same no matter what the size of the square is. Therefore the resistivity could be stated in ohms, but it is conventional to state it in "ohms per square." One can consider the square to have sides equal to one unit, the size of the unit being immaterial.



Great thread. Carry on.


----------



## FBG (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice DIY  I will start doing this every time.

how much did the aquarium floss cost you?


----------



## Hipuks (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses. I didn't use any sponge material because I don't have any, but I'm sure it works as well if not better than the polyester batting. Glad you guys liked this DIY.



fishbguy1 said:


> omg...that was such a fun read! Thanks for making my day....haha
> 
> Make your tank explode...lmao Did they really say that?


Nah, I didn't really call them. But that was a tongue in cheek joke on most manufacturer's claims that if you do not use their product, or attempt to do modify their product in anyway, bad things will happen.



connordude27 said:


> lol that was funny an usefull!!!! what did you do with the "bio fiber" that you put in front


You mean after it's used? I change them every once in a while, I don't really bother rinsing them since the bio-wheel holds most of the bacteria, and the polyester batting is cheap. Since I have two filters, I stagger the changes, just to be on the safe side.



FBG said:


> Very nice DIY  I will start doing this every time.
> 
> how much did the aquarium floss cost you?


I think something like 5 bucks. It will last you a LONG time though. I chose that one because it comes in a sheet form, so it's not just a bundle of polyester. I use pretty thick layers, but if you use thinner ones, it will last you even longer. Make sure it's 100% polyester.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

oh you have the Bio wheel one... i have a cheapo aquatech one


----------



## brasseagle6 (Jan 25, 2009)

where do you get the egg crate material?

thanks


----------



## chally567 (Aug 10, 2008)

Home Depot has it in their lighting section. Big piece (I forgot the size) for like 12 bucks if i remember right.


----------

